# Hoyt Powermax



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Brand new, never been shot Hoyt Powermax. This bow comes with 60-70# limbs, 25.5-30" draw length, 31" ATA. It is easily adjustable and does not require any modules to change draw lengths. It is listed at 328 fps.

Also included is the Fuse 4 arrow quiver, Fuse 5 pin sight, QAD Hunter Ultra rest, and Fuse flex blade stabilizer.

This bow is brand new and ready to shoot.

$649 Cash preferred


----------

